# First Time Obedience Trainer



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a soft sidded kenel I take and a duffle type bad. Acturall 2 of them but one is for conformation shows and has all the grooming stuff in it. In the bad I use for obediance I have a second color and lead for just in case treats brush water bowl and some feed if it is a long day I also like to take on of Abbys favorite stuffed toys and a pigs ear or raw hide for when she is in the kenal for a bit. Gives her something to do and keeps occupided.

I do not take things out of the bags they are just for showing. If I have things I need for at home I have 2 of them so you can just grab it and go. I learned this showing horses years ago. Never forget something again.

Heidi


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Obedience things:
Articles (metal & leather)
carry bag for articles
white cotton gloves 
dumbbell
collar/leash for trials
broad jump
panel jump
crate/crate pad and floor cover 
foldable chair
treats/treats and more treats 
agility:
crate/pad/ground cover
foldable chair
martingale slip lead
reg. lead
collar 
backpack to hold (treats/poo bags/leashes/lung line/favorite reward toys)
shoes for different surfaces
first aid kit for dog (also for humans)
binder to carry all paperworks
water cooler (round igloo for dogs) I make Lilli carry hers


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

A bag already packed, with the following:

Crate (wire or soft sided) check premium lists for restrictions. Some shows don't allow soft crates. They are the most portable and convenient.

Crate pad to make the hours waiting "comfy" and warm or cool.

Water (bowl type thermos jug is best and most convenient.

Warm up treats and/or motivational toy

Lip gloss for you, when you mouth gets dry from nerves.

Water for you

Snack or lunch for you. If you get a nervous stomach, don't eat too close to when you go in the ring, but don't forget to eat to keep yourself from getting headaches or dizzy from not eating.

Leash 

Show collar if you use a different one from every day.

First aid kit for little booboos, like scraped pads or other travel emergencies.

As you enter Open: add a dumbbell to your items above

As you enter Utility: add scent articles (two sets or more depending on the number of consequtive days you are showing and a set to practice in between to fix any errors that happend on day 1.) But always have a fresh set on the day of the show.

Utility gloves

Prayers and good friends to encourage you and share your tears.


----------



## divangibby (Sep 6, 2007)

How old should a golden be to start obedience training, hunting, with a professional etc.?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Any dog has to be at least 4 months old to enter a traditional beginner's obedience class, that way they have all of their shots. There are puppy kindergartens that I believe start earlier, but I've personally never done one so I'm no good as a source on that. As for field training/hunting, dogs can start very young. I started taking Jersey out just a little when he was about 6 months old (the real gurus I've met start even earlier I'm pretty sure). At that point we just did some very simple retrieves with a bumper, got him used to the noises (especially the gun firing... we use blanks where I train, not live ammo). Had I been smarter, I would have introduced him to actual birds at that point. But I wasn't. If you're thinking about agility,I think there are some basic things you can do with younger dogs, but the dog should not be jumping any signifigant height until he is at least (I believe) 12-14 months old, and shouldn't be jumping full height until you are certain that the growth plates are closed (Jersey is 2, but up till now I won't jump him over 20 inches indoors, even though for shows he will most likely have to jump higher. From 16 to 20 months I wasn't jumping him over 16. Just for examples). Hope that helps.

Julie and Jersey


----------

